# Финская клавиатура



## Gross (12 Окт 2013)

Финская клавиатура распознаётся по расположению ряда си-ре-фа (3 белых подряд)- он второй с краю. Но вот здесь на 4:15 Йоханнна берёт аккордину (духовая гармошка), 
http://youtu.be/y-K3aDvCpcE
на ней 3 ряда, и си-ре-фа находится с краю грифа. Значит ли это, что у финнов дублирующие ряды 1-й и 5-й?


----------



## gerborisov (13 Окт 2013)

Так и получается. Она всё время играет на 2.3.4. рядах.


----------



## Gross (13 Окт 2013)

Действительно, впечатление такое, что финны играют на трёх средних рядах, как на основных. Вот, посмотрите эту чепуховину: 



Интересно, какие ряды у них напрямую с клапанами связаны, а какие через сцепки? Неужели 1 и 5?


----------



## ze_go (13 Окт 2013)

Gross писал:


> Интересно, какие ряды у них напрямую с клапанами связаны, а какие через сцепки? Неужели 1 и 5?


ничего подобного, всё обычно, 4 и 5 через сцепки.


----------



## kep (14 Окт 2013)

Расположение кнопок можно посмотреть на странице 131 руководства по Roland FR-7X


----------



## Gross (15 Окт 2013)

kep писал:


> Расположение кнопок можно посмотреть на странице 131


спасибо, но разобраться с раскладкой клавиатуры можно просто по фото, или видео.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (16 Окт 2013)

У них нет понятия "основные" и "дублирующие", они просто равномерно используют все пять рядов, что следовало бы сделать и нам.


----------



## Alexei (16 Окт 2013)

Современная школа игры на баяне Семёнова вроде как этому и учит.


----------



## Gross (16 Окт 2013)

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> У них нет понятия "основные" и "дублирующие", они просто равномерно используют все пять рядов,


Интересно, у них дети сразу на 5 рядах учатся? А кто научился сначала на 3х, потом и на пятирядке по привычке с краешку ютится. Дублирующий ряд с краю, как мне кажется, так и просится- и под большой палец, и под мизинец.


----------

